# matchbox/hotwheels town (outskirts)



## D&D Race

So here I am bored today. I looked at the box of Matchboxes and Hotwheels and a Sheet of wood I started to turn into a town diarama awhile back and decided today was a good day to kinda work on it some more. This is what I started to do on it so far.


----------



## D&D Race

Here are some more pics.


----------



## D&D Race

And still some more pics.




























This is just a start. Need to build some buildings. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerzymike

Nice work. I recently just started one myself - the pics are on this forum, but quite large...


----------



## smoke14

Hi D&D, I have to say I loved your palm tree usage in your New Hampshire local :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Too:dude:!!

Also, wicked, nice collection of treats


----------



## hedorah59

Thats a cool way to display your diecasts - I like it!


----------



## wander1107

I love Matchbox dioramas. They bring me back to my childhood a long time ago; a simpler and easier time. Great job and keep us posted.


----------



## D&D Race

I set up my model track diarama so that I can do some Sprint cars and dirt latemodels on it in matchbox. thanks for comments. :thumbsup:

Pics coming soon.


----------



## steve123

D&D that is really nice!..But please have your mom or dad show you where the die cast and hot wheels section is.
Your stuff is very nice, but this section is for adults who build models and things like that.
Very nice! I bet your folks are very proud of you!

Steve


----------



## alex1485

all you need now is some landscape backgrounds for the wall!


----------



## D&D Race

I' ve been working on it. I have my railroad buildings to use. I will get around to setting up again. I just don't know what to put up as a back ground yet.


----------



## MBXJimbob

awesome looking D&D! Gives me inspiration to post some pics of a diorama I'm creating, sort of a 'work in progress'. It's good to have a site like this to encourage creativity...been making a concept of an 8 lane freeway with a cloverleaf interchange, still collecting the materials though,


----------



## D&D Race

Now that sounds cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Diomakr

looks like things are coming right along there- 

i'm no expert, but you could always use photos- or ready made backgrounds... i prefer just pale blue hardboard, with or w/o some clouds painted on. Even a plain background really focuses people's attention on the scene.


----------



## 69Stang

Looks good there D&D, keep those pics coming! Diomaker had a very good idea, add in some photos for more background detail. Keep up the great work!


----------

